# "to empower photographers and agencies to take greater control in image rights management"



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2018)

This was an interesting read about, of all things Crypto BlockChain and KODAK !!

yes, Kodak has said it would launch the Kodakcoin, “a photocentric cryptocurrency to empower photographers and agencies to take greater control in image rights management.”

How?
I guess all photographers need to submit their photos to the cryptocurrency mafia and buy up Kodakcoin ....
==> Kodak Surges After Announcing Plans to Launch Cryptocurrency Called 'Kodakcoin'


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2018)

Yeahhhhhh............. okay.


----------



## Destin (Jan 9, 2018)

Further article on this: kodak-launching-cryptocurrency-photographers

Personally, I don't really see this as useful or beneficial in any way. Does anyone see a point to this?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 9, 2018)

Destin said:


> ............. Does anyone see a point to this?



To show Kodak just doesn't 'get it'?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 9, 2018)

Send all your images to me in exchange for Zombiecoin TM.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 9, 2018)

They are a strange company


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2018)

Crypto ain't just Black and White.
I think it makes Kodak a more colorful company.

The process to buy and sell Kodakcoin will be through their VeriChrome trading platform.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 9, 2018)

"I see your true colors... shining through.....!"


----------



## Overread (Jan 10, 2018)

Crypto/online currencies are the new big thing to make a fortune with without actually doing anything much. They appear to be having a kind of boom at present so loads of people in the tech market are investing into them or inventing them up and basically going into battle. Investors are looking for quick high returns whilst those managing the currencies are either after the fast buck or want to try and out-compete the others to become the one that survives and becomes mainstream.


----------



## limr (Jan 10, 2018)

It is amazing what kinds of crap people make up just to get even more of some other made up stuff. This is the kind of nonsense that makes me believe that we are all just kids in a sandbox playing at make-believe, building castles and knocking them down.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2018)

Exclusive Expose video of @limr when she was young


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 10, 2018)

Shouldn't it be called KodaKoin? I think Kodak has gone koo-koo.


----------



## limr (Jan 10, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> Exclusive Expose video of @limr when she was young



Now now, that couldn't have been me! While I do love me some good destruction, I wouldn't destroy someone else's castle without permission. I also would have been much more graceful, precise, and efficient in said destruction


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2018)

This isn't really a new idea.... making your own 'money', so to speak.

McDonalds used to mint their own McMoney. Sometime back in the 80's, IIRC.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 12, 2018)

is my Monopoly money worth anything yet???


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 12, 2018)

Disney Money is actually worth some good money on eBay.


----------



## sordnotsword (Jan 13, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> This was an interesting read about, of all things Crypto BlockChain and KODAK !!
> 
> yes, Kodak has said it would launch the Kodakcoin, “a photocentric cryptocurrency to empower photographers and agencies to take greater control in image rights management.”
> 
> ...


To me it seems like Kodak is trying to be relevant again.


----------



## Fstop- (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like an feeble attempt to not completely die. KODK has one foot in the coffin.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 18, 2018)

I still don't get how this is supposed to work.  How are "rights" affected by this?


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2018)

I believe the idea is that the Kodak currency will rise to dominate the online trading world - by taking over that segment of reality we put photographers in charge of the internet and all trade on the internet. Once done we'll be in a position to enforce copyright and all photographers rights on everyone!! Or something like that


----------



## Sportrunner (Jan 19, 2018)

They are just trying to catch the cryptocurrency wave going through the financial shows.

It would be nice to have a way to lock copyright info to an image.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 8, 2018)

Fstop- said:


> Looks like an feeble attempt to not completely die. KODK has one foot in the coffin.


other than tri x pan, let it die.  a few yrs. back,  they were able to stop the  import of  100 ft. rolls of Fugi film.  vin


----------



## mrca (Jun 29, 2022)

480sparky said:


> "I see your true colors... shining through.....!"


Twoo colors


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 29, 2022)

vintagesnaps said:


> Shouldn't it be called KodaKoin? I think Kodak has gone koo-koo.


That would be a great name for a crypto coin. The KooKoo.   Why not?  They made up the Dogecoin after dogs.

I'll buy the first million for a penny each.



480sparky said:


> This isn't really a new idea.... making your own 'money', so to speak.
> 
> McDonalds used to mint their own McMoney. Sometime back in the 80's, IIRC.


Crypto will soon have the same value as Green Stamps.  At least you can still hug or sleep with a Beanie Bear.


----------



## Rickbb (Jun 29, 2022)

Ask all the old coal miners and textile workers from back in the day that got paid in company script you could only spend in the company store what they think about “made up” money.


----------

